# Hottest rack on a MES top or bottom



## tinyrv (Dec 2, 2009)

Hottest rack on a MES top or bottom, I will be cooking a brisket and 2 racks of rib in my MES 30 inch, what would be the best position for the brisket my smoker temp will 215 -225 i hope 
thanks 

Richard v


----------



## scubadoo97 (Dec 2, 2009)

Even though heat rises, I find the hottest rack to be the one closest to the heating element or the bottom rack.


----------



## pignit (Dec 2, 2009)

The stuff on my 40" cooks faster on the top rack.


----------



## fishawn (Dec 2, 2009)

I too have a "hot spot" in the rear, over the heating element & the top on mine in back seems to get the hotest. I especially noticed it after smoking sausage recently. I would suggest rotating & shuffling your food around to avoid overcooking in areas. I need to get to the "mod's" that have been posted on here.


----------



## pignit (Dec 2, 2009)

That tile layed over the chip box snug to the corner is a really quick fix that makes a lot of difference it that corner. Ron turned me onto it and I have kept it in ever since. Simple cheap and effective.


----------



## ronp (Dec 2, 2009)

Tile works great on mine for sure.


----------



## heapomeat (Dec 2, 2009)

12" x 12" tile, or a couple of 4" square kitchen counter tiles or?


hmmmmmmmm

something to try!

Glazed or unglazed tile?

I've got some glazed 4" squares left over from a kitchen counter project!


----------



## ronp (Dec 2, 2009)

I think they are too thin.You can get a 12x12 at home depot for a buck. You can also cut it size if needed or I am sure they will do it for you.


----------



## oneshot (Dec 2, 2009)

I think this calls for some pictures so some of us idiots (me) know exactly what you guys are talking about as far as where to place this tile. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			














Thanks to the brave soul who provides some quality pics....lol


----------



## bud lite (Dec 2, 2009)

Pictures by ronp........
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=82158


----------



## oneshot (Dec 2, 2009)

Thanks Dale.....and Ron....


----------



## pignit (Dec 2, 2009)

To answer your original question, I don't think it really matters. I would probably put the brisket on the bottom rack and the ribs on the upper racks. Then... when I pulled the ribs... I'd slip the brisket up to the top rack. Don't have a reason for doin it this way... just the way I'd do it.


----------

